# Speedometer cable noise?



## christ77 (Aug 23, 2004)

I have a 2001 Frontier 4x4, king cab. There is a noise that appears to be coming from the dash. It makes a clicking sound at higher speeds, say above 45mph. I am assuming that the speedometer cable needs lubrication. Wanted to check here to see if I am heading the right direction with this - for all I know the speedometer is electronic.

Assuming it is the speedomotor it looks like 2 screws to remove the dash piece and then maybe pop off the plastic cover with a screwdriver.

btw:
on a related topic - there aren't any online service manuals for Nissans are there? Or does a fellow have to invest in a Chilton's service manual?


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

christ77 said:


> I have a 2001 Frontier 4x4, king cab. There is a noise that appears to be coming from the dash. It makes a clicking sound at higher speeds, say above 45mph. I am assuming that the speedometer cable needs lubrication. Wanted to check here to see if I am heading the right direction with this - for all I know the speedometer is electronic.
> 
> Assuming it is the speedomotor it looks like 2 screws to remove the dash piece and then maybe pop off the plastic cover with a screwdriver.
> 
> ...


Did you find a cable?

I looked through my service manual (they are available on-line at http://www.nissan-techinfo.com/nissan/ and you can find them on eBay -- as much as some people dislike them, I will buy a Chiltons or Haynes manual when they have one to cover my '04) and I couldn't find any evidence of a speedo cable. It seemed like just a wire ran from the VSS.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

no speedo cable on the 01


----------



## christ77 (Aug 23, 2004)

*clicking noise*

Hmmm, no speedometer cable. Well that kills that theory. I am stumped now. Maybe I'll have to take it back to the dealership and have them check it out.


----------

